

Show HN: Fast domain auction checking tool - webstartupper
http://www.domainsafrica.com/

======
webstartupper
Hey guys,

I built this as a test app to consume the DomCop API. I managed to make it
fast enough and with a (hopefully) useful interface for searching for domains
that are on auction across various sites or have expired and can be back
ordered.

Hope you guys like it. Let me know how I can make it better

Disclaimer/Warning: this webapp is deemed dangerous for anyone with a
propensity to purchase domains they don't need :)

~~~
domaniac
Nice clean design. What do the different colors for the boxes mean?

~~~
webstartupper
The different colors are to represent the different page ranks of the domains.
You can check the FAQ for what each color stands for. Basically grey = PR0,
blue = PR1 or PR2, orange = PR3, Green = PR4 and Red = PR5+

